# Mods and Watts



## Petrus (12/9/15)

Good Afternoon Guys/Girls

Hope I am not interrupting a nice game of rugby, but I've got a question. I want to get myself a temp control mod, but why the 100watt plus mods. Do you ever vape say at 120 watt at wattage mode. I take for myself, I barely use 30 watt, 18-24watt, my sweet spot. So my question is, why not buy a 50w tc mod for say half the price of some of that monsters like for example the ipv4s.....


----------



## Nick (12/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon Guys/Girls
> 
> Hope I am not interrupting a nice game of rugby, but I've got a question. I want to get myself a temp control mod, but why the 100watt plus mods. Do you ever vape say at 120 watt at wattage mode. I take for myself, I barely use 30 watt, 18-24watt, my sweet spot. So my question is, why not buy a 50w tc mod for say half the price of some of that monsters like for example the ipv4s.....


Great question.. watching... I TC with my eleaf at 300c at 40w... and cannot see how it would get any better. . But will be interesting what the vaping oracles say...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/15)

I too do not vape regularly at more than about 40 watts

I have a Sig100W which I use mainly for my Lemo1 at only about 15 Watts for a cool menthol vape. Just like the way it feels in my hand, the fire button and the great battery life

I have run my Sig on the DogeV2 with very thick wire that @Paulie and @Yiannaki built for me. I think its 20 or 22g - and it needs that power to get going. I think its about 0.2 ohms. Of course, the clouds are immense and its a lot smoother than i originally thought, but there is no way I can vape like that for normal workhorse vaping while working or while around the house. Fun on occasion but not really for me.

I also believe that when one does dual or even quad coils - thats when you need the power. The power is shared between the coils. So 100W on a quad coil (connected in parallel) would lead to 25W per coil which is reasonable for each coil. But i have never tried a quad coil myself.

For me for everyday vaping, 50W is more than enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dr Phil (12/9/15)

I'm sorry but I got a snow wolf 200w n use it at 150w to 200w all day. Every one has there own style how they Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/15)

@dr phil , i believe you because ive seen the dense huge clouds coming from your setups!

But tell us, what is the typical build you are using when you are vaping day to day?
Is it duals? What gauge wire?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (12/9/15)

All my tanks are 24g 3mm Id but damn this smok tfv4 is a boss quad coils can do 200w easy. All my drippers are 20g 3.5mm Id to 4mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (12/9/15)

All tanks are dual set ups

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/15)

Thick wire and dual/quad coils
Thats where you need the big power @Petrus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (12/9/15)

Depends on the coil resistance.

Never went over 25W with mine, today I got an iJust2 to try out with a 0.3 ohm coil. At 40W (coil reading 0.26) it sits at 3.22V only.


----------



## zadiac (12/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon Guys/Girls
> 
> Hope I am not interrupting a nice game of rugby, but I've got a question. I want to get myself a temp control mod, but why the 100watt plus mods. Do you ever vape say at 120 watt at wattage mode. I take for myself, I barely use 30 watt, 18-24watt, my sweet spot. So my question is, why not buy a 50w tc mod for say half the price of some of that monsters like for example the ipv4s.....



A high watt mod is like condoms. Better have one and not need it, than need it and not have one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nilton (12/9/15)

The biggest problem you face is this.... 

Once you taste that thick wire at higher wattages.... There is simply no going back...

I find myself chasing more and more power cause it's just so dense thick and awesome. 

You must remember, 6,7 wraps dual 26 gauge at .4, .5 at 40watts is pushing about 4.2v

Same 6 wrap on 22 gauge, .15 at 40watts is doing like 2.3v ( estimate ) but basically doing nothing, not even heating up at 40watts. And this is where the extra wattage and power comes in. Take it to 80, 90 or 100 watts and booya, soooo good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nick (12/9/15)

zadiac said:


> A high watt mod is like condoms. Better have one and not need it, than need it and not have one


Lmao


----------



## Angilo (12/9/15)

Soon there's a tank being released at 140W+

Tanks mostly are designed for low watts, where as sub-tanks 
start touching the higher watt world (especially the custom ones)

Where as RDA's are mostly the for high watts, but only if you
choose so, depending on your build (the absolute pro)

I have tried many forms of vaping devices and coils, the only
real vape is with a RDA and a build that can wick (Fused Claptons,
Aliens, Multi-Core, Stagered... the list goes on, plus all their variations)

Single core builds have their place... but the advantage of coils
that have good wicking properties, allows to push watts to over
300W with ease... the advantage is a shit load of surface area, the
coil sucks up juice to compensate for the heat, adding good air-flow. 
These builds have a lot of meat so the volts pumped through isn't a 
problem (obviously the build must suite the power applied)

To me high watts simply mean, i want to replicate that smoking sensation,
luckily minus the gross stank

Vaping has far to go, the progress has been fast, but we all know there
are some aspects that aren't as fulfilling, well according to me, as what they
can be... za has been bombarded with all these new devices, and
people with no experience can pretty easily get into them, but have no idea
of what it can be, because their next step was never pushed to a mech, and
******* around with wire to get that perfect vape

****, ranting like an exited girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/9/15)

@eviltoy and I Vaped at 200w the other night for quite some time  I Vape my tanks at about 40w which is only about half of my vaping day. At home I smack a dripper onto the mod and stay at about 80-120w most of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/9/15)

That was part of my 2second hit cloud at 200w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Angilo (12/9/15)

drools 
that's what i'm saying


----------



## stevie g (12/9/15)

what atty was that @Yusuf Cape Vaper?.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/9/15)

Sprint said:


> what atty was that @Yusuf Cape Vaper?.


Mutation X v4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon Guys/Girls
> 
> Hope I am not interrupting a nice game of rugby, but I've got a question. I want to get myself a temp control mod, but why the 100watt plus mods. Do you ever vape say at 120 watt at wattage mode. I take for myself, I barely use 30 watt, 18-24watt, my sweet spot. So my question is, why not buy a 50w tc mod for say half the price of some of that monsters like for example the ipv4s.....


Hi @Petrus I hear you about saving $$ however the price of gear has gone so low in the past year almost anyone with a job can afford the mod they desire, especially w/ fasttech ,3f vape etc. The Kooper mini a sweet little t.c. 60w mod is out there at around $35.00 USD.It's a great time for new vapers. Luck to ya'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

dr phil said:


> I'm sorry but I got a snow wolf 200w n use it at 150w to 200w all day. Every one has there own style how they Vape


If you got it, flaunt it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

Angilo said:


> drools
> that's what i'm saying


My ipv 2mini w/my Ks tank is set at 17.4w the God 180s w/ my Sapor I'm kicking 110w so I have fun running the Gauntlet.


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 35513
> 
> 
> That was part of my 2second hit cloud at 200w
> ...



@Yusuf Cape Vaper , thats EPIC!
Great photo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

